# Mozilla-Zeugs plötzlich deutsch

## Vortex375

Hallo,

seit dem letzten Update sind mein Firefox, Thunderbird uns Sunbird (aber nur diese drei) plötzlich deutsch. Alle anderen Anwendungen (auch gtk) sind nach wie vor englisch.

locale sagt:

```
LANG=

LC_CTYPE="en_GB.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="en_GB.utf8"

LC_TIME="en_GB.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="en_GB.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="en_GB.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_GB.utf8"

LC_PAPER="en_GB.utf8"

LC_NAME="en_GB.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="en_GB.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_GB.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_GB.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_GB.utf8"

LC_ALL=en_GB.utf8

```

Und emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-kamikaze7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-kamikaze7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 11 May 2008 02:45:04 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/wz1/data/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="confcache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="en_GB.utf8"

LINGUAS="en de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/berkano /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon /usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects /usr/portage/local/layman/kde /usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/qt"

SYNC="rsync://wz1/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 avahi berkdb cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv immqt-bc ipv6 isdnlog kde kdehiddenvisibility midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl ppds pppd pulseaudio python readline reflection samba session spl ssl tcpd threads unicode utf8 xorg zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard kbd mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Wo wir schon dabei sind:

Warum kann ich bei manchen Programmen (z.B. gimp) die Sprache umstellen, in dem ich sie so (an einer Konsole)starte:

```
LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8" <programm>
```

bei anderen hingegen nicht?

Zum Beispiel kann man die Sprache der KDE-Anwendungen nur über das Kontrollzentrum einstellen, und Firefox und Konsorten scheinen sich auch wenig um die locale-Variablen zu kümmern.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich dachte die wären extra dafür gedacht, um das System mal eben schnell auf eine andere Sprache umstellen zu können. Vor allem, weil man so die Einstellung auch nur auf ein einzelnes Programm anwenden kann...

----------

## ScytheMan

was gibt ein emerge -pv mozilla-firefox aus?

du hast ja in der Linguas de und en gesetzt. Evtl. wird das englische Sprachpaket nicht mitinstalliert?

----------

## Daymien

Schau unter Extras > Add-ons unter dem Reiter "Sprachen" hier deaktivierst oder deinstallierst du das deutsche Sprachpaket.

Zusätzlich kannst du aus der Variable LINGUAS in der make.conf "de" entfernen, damit bei Updates nicht wieder alles auf deutsch erscheint.

Gruß Daymien

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Zusätzlich kannst du aus der Variable LINGUAS in der make.conf "de" entfernen, damit bei Updates nicht wieder alles auf deutsch erscheint. 

 

Das hab ich ja absichtlich so eingestellt, damit das System "zweisprachig" sein soll, so dass ich die Sprachen immer schnell wechseln kann.

Das deutsche Sprachpaket zu deaktivieren hat  funktioniert. Jetzt würde mich aber schon interessieren, ob es da nicht nen einfacheren Weg gibt, also über die locale-Variablen oder so.

----------

## Daymien

hmmm... evtl. hängt es damit zusammen, welche LINGUAS Attribut zuerst kommt "de" oder "en"

----------

## mf2

dein "LANG" ist leer?

Setze doch mal LANG="en_GB.utf8" und dann env-update && locale-gen

----------

